# Chocolate peanut butter



## dawnalin (Oct 13, 2004)

hey guys
I am trying to convince my professor to make something with peanut butter and chocolate. He thinks it would be too "truck stop" (that is what he calls anything that is not up to his standards). Does any one have a good recipes involving chocolate and peanut butter? I would really appreciate it!
Dawn


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Someone with that outlook probably would not admit s/he liked anything you could make for him/her. Too bad, because there's a lot of good food to be found in truck stops if you're open to trying things that are just plain food, and not only "cuisine".


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

In class, we did a banana cake with a german peanut butter buttercream. I'll try to find the recipe for it and post it for you. Use the buttercream as a filling do a light mask around the cake, pour ganache over the whole lot.


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

Dawnalin: To begin, let forgo any scheme to make at-home versions of Reese's cups. If you like 'em, then buy 'em!

Several years ago, I created a _peanut butter cake with milk chocolate mousse & peanut butter icing_. Alas, it would require a lot of typing to enter the quite-lengthy method steps.

However, I have two more feasible suggestions for you: Consider making _peanut-butter penuche glazed with a sheen of dark chocolate_ OR turn out a batch of *Chocolate-Peanut Butter Brownies*:

4 ounces _unsalted_ skinless peanuts
4 ounces unsalted butter, softened
2 ounces unsweetened chocolate, coarsely chopped
1 large egg
1 cup packed dark-brown sugar
1/3 cup chunky peanut butter (I use a sugarless brand)
1½ tsp vanilla extract
2/3 cup flour
½ tsp baking powder
¼ tsp salt
4 ounces milk-chocolate pieces

350° oven. Lightly grease 8" square pan with shortening; line bottom & two sides with one length of aluminum foil that extends 2 inches over each side; lightly grease the foil.

In small dry skillet over low heat, lightly toast peanuts, shaking the pan frequently about 5 minutes). Cool the nuts, then coarsely chop them.

In small saucepan over low heat, melt 1 ounce butter. Remove from heat, add chocolate and allow it to melt.

Cream remaining butter; add brown sugar & egg, beating until light in color. Add peanut butter, melted choc/butter mixture, and vanilla; heat until blended.

Add flour, baking powder, and salt; beat quickly, just until blended. (Batter will be stiff). Stir in toasted, chopped nuts and the milk chocolate pieces. Scrape batter into baking pan, smoothing top. Bake brownies for about 30 minutes. Cool in pan on wire grid. Chill brownies for 20 minutes before removing from pan by using the extending foil to pull them out of the pan. Peel off the foil and cut the brownines into squares.


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

Ohhh, the peanut butter cake sounds real interesting. Sorry, it would be too long in typing because it would be a definite seller here at work and definitely at home, where my wife likes anything with peanut butter.
Thanks anyway :bounce:


----------



## dawnalin (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe on peanut butter brownies. They sound yummy. I don't think my Chef would go for brownies. I did find a great recipe in one of my text books, for Chocolate peanut butter bombs. I am going to try for that one!


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

I've done a roasted peanut infused custard with a light chocolate cream that glazed the top so that I wouldn't have to brulee it. Then I garnished it with caramelized popcorn so that it would have a crunchy component. I made it for a Father's Day menu that was inspired by ballpark treats. I called this one "Peanuts and Cracker Jack." The customers loved it. I loved the caramelized popcorn.

You can make a peanut parfait. Parfait in the French style, not the layered American treat. You can lay a round of chocolate cake on the bottom of a ring mold before you pipe the parfait in it and serve it with a few squiggles of cocoa syrup. Good to garnish with cocoa nib lace. You can adapt any hazelnut parfait recipe to fit ground peanuts.

Nothing unfancy about caramelizing whole peanuts and then thinly coating with tempered chocolate and then rolling in cocoa powder. I don't remember what these (usually made with whole almonds) are called. 

I think you should make a classic Opera cake substituting peanut butter buttercream for the regular butter cream and then feeding a slice to your instructor without letting on and see his reaction. Kind of snobbish of him to reject the use of peanuts just because he has associated a truckstop image to it.

You could probably also make a ganache with roasted peanut infused cream. Enrobe in tempered choclate and then roll in chopped roasted peanuts or simply lay a roasted peanut on top of the chocolate. I'll bet your classmates will polish it all off.


----------



## auzzi (Dec 13, 2004)

If you want to buy it in the jar:

Kraft Spread - "Nuts About Chocolate" 375 g [12 oz]


----------



## dawnalin (Oct 13, 2004)

monpetitchoux- I love the Opera cake idea. Thanks for all of your suggestions.

Dawn


----------

